# Unknown number on cell phone



## momma2four (Aug 9, 2012)

Can anyone help with this? 

My husband had a call on his cell phone 1:00pm that says Unknown. The call lasted 2 mins. 

The thing is on our cell phone bill the call says it was an Incoming call and the number is *his* phone number. 

How could this be? How could he get an incoming call from his own phone number show on the bill, but on his phone it says unknown?

Our carrier is AT&T.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Maybe that's just what AT&T puts on the bill when the call id is blocked or restricted?

Phone numbers are so easy to generate today it's almost immaterial. Seriously. Apps like Google voice will let you generate a new phone number from any area code in the country anytime you want for free and it will never even show on your phone bill because it's all data usage. Scary stuff.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't have an explanation and I probably don't have to tell you but keep monitoring the phone bill. Don't ask him about it, just keep watching.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Cubby said:


> I don't have an explanation and I probably don't have to tell you but keep monitoring the phone bill. Don't ask him about it, just keep watching.


It could be a bill collector? They come up unknown.


----------

